# Wie ein Script so früh wie möglich ausführen? (Systemstart)

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

wie kann ich denn ein Script oder einen Befehl so bfür wie möglich bei einem Systemstart ausführen?

Der Hintergrund ist folgender:

Ich habe ein LCD-Display und möchte während des Systemstarts "System wird gestartet" anzeigen lassen.

Ein Eintrag in "local.start" ist hierfür natürlich nicht geeignet da der ja erst ganz am Schluss ausgeführt wird.

Deshalb nun die Frage, kann man das irgendwie realisieren und falls ja, wie?

----------

## UTgamer

Du kannst dir ein init Script erstellen und es mit rc-update entweder in den boot-process oder im default Level ausführen lassen.

Schau dir die verschienen /etc/init.d Scripte einmal an und bau dir ein eigenes. Irgendwo hats auch ein Wiki für Init-Scripte.

Ich habe mir zur Netzwerksicherheit gegen ARP-Spoofing auch mal ein Script selbst gebaut gehabt.

arp-setzen Beispiel:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# Abgeschaut aus bootmisc

depend() {

   need localmount

   need net

}

start() {

   #

   # Statische ARP-Adressen setzen

   #

      # 

      arp -s "192.168......." "MAC...................."

      arp -s "192.168......." "MAC...................."

      arp -s "192.168......." "MAC...................."

      arp -s "192.168......." "MAC...................."

}
```

----------

